# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lộ diện 4 đoạn video quảng cáo cho Windows 8

## vipcuchuoi02

​​​Chỉ còn hơn hai tuần nữa là Microsoft sẽ chính thức giới thiệu Windows 8 ra thị trường (cụ thể là ngày 26/10), và mới đây bốn đoạn video quảng cáo cho hệ điều hành này đã xuất hiện trên YouTube. Mỗi đoạn clip khá ngắn, chỉ tầm 1 phút, tuy nhiên nó cho thấy nhiều cách mà chúng ta có thể tương tác với giao diện và những tính năng mới trên Windows 8. Trang tin Techit.co.il là nơi đăng tải những video này, và theo họ thì chúng sẽ được phát trên TV. Tuy nhiên, thời lượng mỗi clip là 56 giây, hơi khác thường một chút vì clip quảng cáo trên truyền hình thường chỉ kéo dài 30 hoặc 31 giây mà thôi. Có thể sau này Microsoft sẽ tiến hành cắt gọt chúng trước khi lên sóng.

​​​
​​​​​​
​​​​​​
​​​​​​_Nguồn: Techit.co.il_​​​

----------

